# TM Appreciation Pay



## DC Diva

Hey Target.  Since you’re all about bonuses now, giving DC new hires $2000: and those random $200-$500 over the last year, how about a reward for those TM that consistently came to work, keeping the business running?  Like those who haven’t taken advantage of the relaxed attendance policy, have not taken any of the COVID leaves, and have just come to work?  cant  be too hard to see who thise TM are, if you can run a report to see who doesn’t come to work, you should be able to run the same report to see who does. Or reinstate the hero pay for those actually working, now that masks are back again.  Give us a little  something extra as appreciatoon, for actually coming to work over the past year and a half.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

We are getting 200.00 this month.


----------



## DC Diva

You missed my point.  True appreciation only for those of us that have continuously worked all this time, without taking 3-4 “I think I have symptoms” paid vacations, or I want a month off just because.  which often coincide with the calendar is full but I want time off anyway.


----------



## KirbyKirbs

This would encourage people to come in sick.  I appreciate those who called out due to having symptoms.  I don't want to work around sick people.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

KirbyKirbs said:


> This would encourage people to come in sick.  I appreciate those who called out due to having symptoms.  I don't want to work around sick people.


This. If you “think you have symptoms” I want you home. I don’t want to be anywhere near you

obviously lying is never good and there will always be people who do, but better safe than sorry and let’s not punish people who actually are sick just bc there are some people who are dishonest


----------



## hatemyjob

Sounds like a Target lifer who wants a Martyrs Bonus.


----------



## Planosss enraged

What do you think the $200 dollars , and more before is? Also, FREE TUITION???
Short of handing out welfare, I think Target has done plenty to show appreciation to its workforce.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

I get where the op is coming from. There are a large number of people that take advantage of the 2 weeks off.
Also, I believe everyone gets the bonus. Even those on loa.


----------



## DC Diva

hatemyjob said:


> Sounds like a Target lifer who wants a Martyrs Bonus.


Am I pissed that the exact same week many in our building hit 25 yrs for a $200 anniversary award they announced new hires would be getting $2000 at hire?  Why yes, I am. and probably less than 10% of those new hires will make it 3 yrs.


----------



## hatemyjob

DC Diva said:


> Am I pissed that the exact same week many in our building hit 25 yrs for a $200 anniversary award they announced new hires would be getting $2000 at hire?  Why yes, I am. and probably less than 10% of those new hires will make it 3 yrs.


Target, like most employers now, is having difficulty finding employees. The hiring bonuses are incentives to get warm bodies in the door. Offering exisiting employees bonuses isn't going to add to headcount.

Nothing is stopping people from jumping ship and getting a hiring bonus at another employer. I'm at my third employer in three years. Each job hop resulted in a significant pay increase including a $5000 hiring bonus (offered before covid hit...it's good to have marketable job skills that are in demand) at my current job that appeared in my first paycheck.



Planosss reborn said:


> What do you think the $200 dollars , and more before is? Also, FREE TUITION???
> Short of handing out welfare, I think Target has done plenty to show appreciation to its workforce.


I'm guessing that very few TMs at the DCs will take advantage of the tuition program. "I don't need no fancy book learnin', I got common sense" seemed to be the prevailing mindset of the country bumkins at the DCs I worked in. Of course, most of them probably couldn't pass the remedial classes at a community college, so it would be a waste of time and money.


----------



## brizzality

It’s the job market that’s forcing target to pay 2000 sign on bonuses. Trust me, no company wants to offer bonuses if they don’t have to. The problem is they are hiring anyone with a pulse and trying to train them on equipment and to perform the task at rate is an extreme challenge. but if youre working at the top out rate and doing a little overtime, you’re doing ok. plus there is a referral bonus of 2k as well. The 90 day challenge is the only problem. They know most won’t make it.


----------



## StyleStar

In September top performing team members from every store will be awarded a mid year bonus. We were able to select approx 34 team members from my store. Hopefully that will let those paticular team members know how much their leadership team appreciates/values them.


----------



## FlowTeamChick

The TMs at my store who have consistently been showing up (and doing a good job) are the ones who are consistently getting as many hours as they want to work, week after week, and we're not even in 4th quarter yet.
I understand the economics of paying signing bonuses and yes, it does seem unfair. On the other hand, I didn't lose my job because of covid like a whole lot of people did. Never worried about not being able to pay my bills or losing my house.
Depends on how you choose to look at things. I'm a "glass is half full" kind of person - easier on the blood pressure.


----------



## ION the Prize

StyleStar said:


> In September top performing team members from every store will be awarded a mid year bonus ...


Ugh. "Top performing".

Thanks for letting me know what I'll be missing out on.


----------



## Panda13

Exactly. More like top kiss up.


----------



## StyleStar

ION the Prize said:


> Ugh. "Top performing".
> 
> Thanks for letting me know what I'll be missing out on.


I can assure you my store doesn't have 34 "top performing" team members. Most team members selected were average/reliable team members. Anyone with attendance issues we passed on no matter how good they are when they are there.


----------



## Yetive

We are a smaller store with fewer recipients. Attendance was also a big factor for us, and I can say that our choices really are top performers.


----------



## ION the Prize

We’ve got team members at my store who've been working there for years and years. They get called on to do all sorts of things I’ve never touched. It would make sense to me if Target gave them something extra.


----------



## SigningLady

Any idea on how much $$$ this bonus is?


----------



## Yetive

It is a calculation based on average hours, so different for everyone.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

StyleStar said:


> I can assure you my store doesn't have 34 "top performing" team members. Most team members selected were average/reliable team members. Anyone with attendance issues we passed on no matter how good they are when they are there.


I’ll say it again and again, top performing team members are only good if they show up. Do you know how much this bonus will be?


----------



## Tarjayy

I guarantee people with attendance issues will be given the bonus.


----------



## SigningLady

Yetive said:


> It is a calculation based on average hours, so different for everyone.



Thanks, that works in my favor; my average is always between 37-40 hours. 😁


----------



## StyleStar

Frontlanegirl said:


> I’ll say it again and again, top performing team members are only good if they show up. Do you know how much this bonus will be?


It's a % of their earnings ytd, so team members who work 40 hours will see alot more than team members who average 20 hours


----------



## Dream Baby

StyleStar said:


> In September top performing team members from every store will be awarded a mid year bonus. We were able to select approx 34 team members from my store. Hopefully that will let those paticular team members know how much their leadership team appreciates/values them.


How many TMs work in your store?

I ask because 34 seems like a random number not really based on anything.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Dream Baby said:


> How many TMs work in your store?
> 
> I ask because 34 seems like a random number not really based on anything.


This is a total guess but it’s probably something like top 10-15% of employees, whatever number that is for any store


----------



## Yetive

If it is tm headcount, my store would be at 20% for the number we got to choose.


----------



## StyleStar

Dream Baby said:


> How many TMs work in your store?
> 
> I ask because 34 seems like a random number not really based on anything.


219...i heard it was 15% of team members


----------



## KarmaToBurn

Even though I'm one of three TMs with consistently good metrics I guarantee I won't even be considered for this. Just another way to take care of their buddies....


----------



## random1

T


----------



## random1

Whats the percentage of ytd pay awarded?
Is there somewhere on workbench we can read about this?


----------



## Frontlanegirl

StyleStar said:


> It's a % of their earnings ytd, so team members who work 40 hours will see alot more than team members who average 20 hours


Do you know what the % will be?


----------



## Far from newbie

TL were asked who we thought deserved an extra bonus - we were told there were a limited number to give out and not everyone would be getting one - 
we were not given details of what the bonus would be or any details regarding the number or % of tm’s receiving.

We were also under no illusion that our opinions made any difference.  It is universally agreed that the meeting was all theatre and the list had already been set in stone before our ‘input’.  Just like the annual review scores that we are given before we write the reviews.


----------



## Ultimate Floater

Does anyone know when this extra bonus will be announced or paid out?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Ultimate Floater said:


> Does anyone know when this extra bonus will be announced or paid out?


This week or next week.


----------



## StyleStar

Ultimate Floater said:


> Does anyone know when this extra bonus will be announced or paid out?


They will announce end of September, will hit paychecks end of October.


----------



## Anelmi

So it’s gonna be a visible announcement so the whole store can see? If so, I don’t know what I think about that…


----------



## DBZ

Anelmi said:


> So it’s gonna be a visible announcement so the whole store can see? If so, I don’t know what I think about that…



Yeah, I am not sure I would like that.


----------



## Fluttervale

Far from newbie said:


> TL were asked who we thought deserved an extra bonus - we were told there were a limited number to give out and not everyone would be getting one -
> we were not given details of what the bonus would be or any details regarding the number or % of tm’s receiving.
> 
> We were also under no illusion that our opinions made any difference.  It is universally agreed that the meeting was all theatre and the list had already been set in stone before our ‘input’.  Just like the annual review scores that we are given before we write the reviews.


We were given input and it seemed genuine.  We made the big list and the ETLs and SD pared it down once they got the final number.  If you didn’t make the big list you didn’t end up on the short one.  You didn’t make the big list if you had a CCA.


----------

